# Heating home after SHTF



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a storey n half house naturaal gas heat , in a post SHTF living in Canada I need heat in winter, generator will run furnace , kerosene and propane heaters but that will not last long also eats up too much oxygen.

When we bought the house there was a old wood burner fire place and rotted chimney metal for insurance reasons I took it out and filled in wall.

I was looking at my electric stove and thinking I could Mcgveyer it to a wood burner to heat a couple of rooms and cook on if the hydro aint comming back on anyways. Chimney has stainless liner I could remove with other duct work ?
As of now I would rather spend money on other preps wood stove not in budget.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Most natural gas appliances will also run on propane with jet changes or minor adjustments. It's not a long term fix but could extend the time before you needed more drastic measures. In a bad situation I'd close off vents to any rooms that could do without heat to make the propane to run the burners in the furnace and the gasoline for the generator last longer.

Another option would be a waste oil heater or one that runs on fuel oil. Fuel oil can be stored in large outside tanks. Waste oil heaters work good and fuel is available at any auto shop. You can use old motor oil and old automatic transmission oil. Years ago they used to pay shops for the oil but now with all the regulations for hazardous materials the shops have to pay to have it hauled away. Most shops around here would be happy to have you cart it off.

A long term solution might be to have the stuff on hand to convert to wood heat if you need to. You'd need stove pipe, mounting brackets, flue plates, etc. and a stove and tools to install everything. Don't forget to have some wood on hand and the ability to get more.


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

have you thought about doing some more of the useing earth as a cover to help hold the heat into the bottom of the house in the winter and help cool it in the summer ..


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Instead of thinking about heating the entire house, what about keeping heat in the places that matter the most?

What I am suggesting is having a free-standing tent that could be setup in the living room or basement or (pick a large enough room for it to be in) and then "camp" in the tent having a catalytic heater to take off the chill. Who cares about being "comfortable" in the house wearin' your skivvies when you could pull on your BassPro RedHead socks, long-johns, parka, etc and be very toasty out of the wind. If the temperatures are significantly below 0°C (freezing point) long enough, you would want to do something about your water-pipes (drain them so that they don't burst) ...

You don't _NEED_ to heat the whole house, it would be nice, but, that uses alot of fuel that could be better used in other situations (cooking, lighting, etc).


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Naekid has a good point, consolidate your living area to important areas. My house I set up for kitchen and familyroom heating only. The 2 rooms are really one big room. The WBFP in the family room will heat both. Also the generator will power up one line in both rooms. This will also create more of a family environment. The sad thing is I am a sole prepper and am in the process of a divorce. Mrs. Sailaway doesn't even know this plan exhists, she still thinks prepping is silly.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Go to this link permaculture forums: gardening, homesteading and permaculture 
go to alternative energy , read about rocket mass heaters

if built decently the exhaust can go out a dryer vent


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm going with wood myself.

It's renewable and plentiful (in my area). I'm spending this weekend putting in 2 new woodstoves. I should be good for at least 20 years.


----------



## diablo (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you guys ever checked out Solar heating panels?

You can build them yourself for a few hundred dollars.

Search youtube for phrases like solar heater, solar heating panels, etc...

I plan on building the soda can version ones like this...





You can get a DVD that shows you how to build them from Missouri wind & solar. I have nothing to do with the company other than I bought the video. I also see that the video is for sale on ebay for $3 less and free shipping.

It's a homemade how-to video, not a high end production. But if you serious about building such, it's well worth the money. Has tons of information and is like an hour and 20 mins long.

Solar Heater Instructional Video [#DVD] - $38.00 : Missouri Wind and Solar, DIY Wind and Solar

Here are some youtube video's from the them.














Ebay:
SOLAR HOME AIR HEATER HOW TO VIDEO / SOLAR HEATING - eBay (item 120653663006 end time Jan-27-11 18:05:39 PST)

If you decide to build them and you don't have access to enough soda cans, put an ad on craigslist for them.


----------

